# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Σπάγκος για παιχνίδια

## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Κοιτάω όλα αυτά τα παιχνίδια που φτιάχνετε για τους φτερωτούς σας φίλους και δεν μπορώ να κρύψω ότι εντυπωσιάζομαι! 
Είπα λοιπόν να δοκιμάσω και εγώ τις ικανότητές μου στην χειροτεχνία!

Αυτός ο σπάγκος κάνει λέτε για να φτιάξω κάποια παιχνίδια;
Μου αρέσει πολύ το χρώμα του αλλά αν δεν κάνει εννοείται πως δεν θα τον χρησιμοποιήσω!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

O σπάγγος φαίνεται συνθετικός. Τι σκέφτεσαι να φτιάξεις? Αν θες να κάνεις κάτι σαν σκαλίτσες όλο με ξύλινες μπίλιες νομίζω θα είναι οκ.

Αν όμως θες να το κάνεις να φαίνεται σαν πλεξούδα αναρρίχησης δε νομίζω να βολέψει. Είναι λεπτός σπάγγος και λόγω του ότι είναι συνθετικός οι κόμποι θα λύνονται.
Εγώ προτιμώ πάντα τα φυσικά νήματα. Κάτι σε καραβόπανο ή βαμβακερό χοντρό.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για πλεξούδες αναρρίχησης και γενικότερα παιχνίδια που φαίνεται ο σπάγκος θα πάρω αυτό που λες και εσύ, τον βαμβακερό. Πιο πολύ αυτόν έλεγα να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για να περάσω χάντρες, καλαμάκια και τέτοια πράγματα. Δεν θα φαίνεται πάρα πολύ δηλαδή. Αν υπάρχει βέβαια και η παραμικρή αμφιβολία ότι είναι οκ, δεν θα τον χρησιμοποιήσω!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και γω παρόμοια σκέφτομαι ως αρχάρια.
Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος. Θα ήθελα πολύ όταν φτιάξει ό,τι έχεις στο μυαλό σου να το δω τελειωμένο.
Με το καλό και να το χαρούν τα πουλάκια σου.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι που θα λείπω για διακοπές και θα έχω χρόνο, οπότε είπα να κάτσω να φτιάξω καμιά κούτα με παιχνίδια. Έχω ήδη κάποια στο μυαλό μου, δεν ξέρω πως θα βγουν βέβαια! Όπως και να έχει, ότι φτιάξω θα το ανεβάσω να το δείτε!

----------


## blackmailer

Δεν είμαι ο κατάλληλος να απαντήσω στην ερώτηση σου για τον συγκεκριμένο σπάγκο αλλά γνωρίζοντας ότι στην παρέα σου έχεις 2 παραδεισάκια θα σου έλεγα να μην ασχοληθείς με παιχνιδάκια κτλ...μόνο οι παπαγάλοι έχουν τόσο ανεπτυγμένο τον εγκέφαλο τους για να κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν με παιχνίδια με αποτέλεσμα απλά να πιάνουν χώρο μέσα στο κλουβί τον οποίο θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιούν τα μικρά σου για να πετούν. η χαρά τους είναι να πετούν και να κάνουν κούνια και μάλιστα δεν είναι όλα οπαδοί της κούνιας!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν σκοπεύω να τα βάλω στα παραδεισάκια μου :Ρ Το ξέρω ότι δεν ασχολούνται με παιχνίδια, για αυτά θα αρκεστώ στο να τους βάλω φυσικά κλαδιά από το χωριό και σουπιοκόκκαλο φρέσκο φρέσκο, άντε και καμιά κούνια που να χρησιμέυει και ως πατήθρα περισσότερο (όπως λες και εσύ δεν είναι όλα φαν της κούνιας, μόνο η μικρή την χρησιμοποιεί!). Απλά έχω κάτι άλλο στο πρόγραμμα (μην το πείτε πουθενά  ::  ) και ας πούμε ότι προετοιμάζομαι!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## blackmailer

ωωωωωω τέτοια θέλω ν'ακούω!!! και μετά θέλω και να τα βλέπω ε...οπότε, φώτος!!!  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείται! Αν δεν τα δείχνω σε εσάς που με βοηθήσατε και με βοηθάτε να μάθω πως να τα φροντίζω σωστά, σε ποιον θα τα δείχνω;;

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην χρησιμοποιησεις τετοιο σπαγκο σε παιχνιδι αναριχισης διοτι λυνονται ευκολα και μπορει το ποδαρακι απο το παπαγαλακι σου να ποιαστει αναμεσα στους κομπους!!! :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω για να φτιάξω παιχνίδια αναρρίχησης. Για τέτοιο παιχνίδι θα πάρω πιο κατάλληλο σπάγκο. Αυτόν που δείχνω ήθελα να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για να περάσω διάφορα υλικά, όπως χάντρες, καλαμάκια και διάφορα τέτοια υλικά που είδα στο forum ότι χρησιμοποιούνται για παιχνίδια! Δεν θα φαίνεται δηλαδή πολύ αυτός ο σπάγκος!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Τοτε ενταξει!!Σε καλαμακια και χαντερες  μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις και λεπτο σκοινακι,αλλα αφου εχεις τον σπαγκοχρησιμοποιησε τον για τα παιχνιδια σου. :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  ::

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Δεν χρειαζετε να ευχαριστεις για ενα τοσο απλο θεμα,εξαλου για αυτο ειναι το φορουμ!!!Οτι αλλο χρειαστεις εδω θα μαστε!!! :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι απλό το θέμα! Από τη στιγμή που αφιερώνετε τον χρόνο να μου απαντήσετε, φυσικά και θα σας ευχαριστήσω!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Χαχα οκ!!!Καλη συναχεια!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Αχχχχχχχχ.......εχω 10 κουβάρια τέτοιο σπάγκο.....βλέπετε καθε φορα που πετούσαμε χαρταετού τα κρατούσαμε..........θα φτιαξω παιχνιδια......μεχρι που θα βαρεθω......η θα τελειώσουν τα καλαμακια!!!!χαχαχαχαχαχ  :winky:

----------


## thanos52

χαχαχαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εμένα Γιώργο ο σπάγκος έχει ξεμείνει από την περασμένη Καθαρά Δευτέρα, που προσπάθησα να πετάξω χαρταετό μετά από χρόνια. Η προσπάθεια απέτυχε και ο σπάγκος έμεινε. Που να φανταζόμουν τότε ότι μετά από καιρό θα χρειαστώ τον σπάγκο για κατασκευές παιχνιδιών για το μικρό μοοοοου.....επ, παραλίγο να το πω! Δεν σας λέω όμως τι θα είναι!!!!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Θα περιμένουμε να δούμε φωτό το νέο πουλάκι που θα πάρεις....  :winky:

----------


## thanos52

Αχ Κωνσταντινα μας εχεις φαει!!!Αντε περιμενουμε!!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Περινω τις φοτο απο τον μικρο σσου να μας τον γνωρισεις στο φορουμ!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είχα πει ότι θα έβαζα τις πρώτες μου απόπειρες για παιχνίδια! Δεν είναι και τίποτα τρομερό, μην φανταστείτε! Πολλές ιδέες τις πήρα από το forum και συγκεκριμένα από το υπόμνημα για τα παιχνίδια!


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...9&d=1405417211

(το άσπρο που φαίνεται είναι φίλτρο του καφέ)

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...0&d=1405417829

(αυτό από το οποίο κρέμονται είναι φυσικό ξύλο λεμονιάς, ξεφλουδισμένο και αποπαρασιτωμένο)

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...9&d=1405417807

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...8&d=1405417785

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...7&d=1405417543

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...6&d=1405417329

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...5&d=1405417316

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...4&d=1405417298

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...3&d=1405417282

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...2&d=1405417258

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...1&d=1405417246

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...0&d=1405417226

(εδώ αποκαλύπτω και το αρχικό του ονόματος του μικρού μου   ::  )

αν κάτι από τα υλικά σας φαίνεται επικίνδυνο μου το λέτε εννοείται για να το αλλάξω!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Bάλε μας βρε να δούμε και το πουλί!!!

Άντε.. ανυπομονώ.

Τα παιχνίδια τέλεια. Ιδέες πολλές μου έδωσες. Τα ξυλάκια παγωτού τέλεια ιδέα.

----------


## Giorgekid

Απο Α ξεκινάει το ονομα εεε?λοιπον......ανδρεας-Αχιλλέας-αλεξανδρος-ανεστης...............μπατζι δεν ειναι?

----------


## thanos52

Kαλα κωνσταντινα ειναι υπεροχα!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν το έχω πάρει ακόμα το πουλί γιατί είναι μωρούλι! Απλά προετοιμάζομαι για να είναι όλα έτοιμα τη μεγάλη στιγμή! Σήμερα πήρα και το κλουβί του! Όταν το στήσω θα σας το δείξω και αυτό, είναι ωραίο και μεγάλο!! 
Όχι Γιώργο δεν είναι μπάτζι (αν και τα υπεραγαπώ και αυτά!), και δεν πέτυχες και το όνομα!  ::  :: 

Θα φτιάξω και άλλα παιχνίδια (μου αρέσουν και οι χειροτεχνίες κιόλας και θα τα ανεβάσω! )

Αυτά προς το παρόν!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Πολυ ωραια τα παιχνιδια σου!!!Ο μικρουλης σου ειναι....parrotlet;;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι ούτε parrotlet είναι. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έχει πολύ ωραίο....τσουλουφι!  ::

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Κοκατιλ και ειπα να το γραψω!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία παιχνιδάκια!!!!  :Happy: 
Ο μικρός σου φίλος θα τα καταευχαριστηθεί!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμ, δεν το εγραψες ομως!! 
Τις επομενες μερες θα ανεβασω και αλλα παιχνιδια και μια φωτογραφια απο το κλουβι του!

----------


## spybres

Τελεια τα παιχνιδια δεν θα σταματαει να παιζει ο κυριος!!!!
Ετσι και φτιαξω κανα τετοιο στον δικο μου με τοσο ψιλα σχοινακια του δινω 10 λεπτα να τα κανει κομματια!!!!
Θελω χοντρυτερα σχοινια και αλλα υλικα πιο αντοχης....θα το ψαξω ομως μου εδωσες ιδεες!!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι εσυ θα χρειαστεις πιο χοντρα υλικα, μπορεις να δοκιμασεις με ξυλινους κυβους για παιδια, λογικα θα αντεξει λιγο παραπανω!

----------


## thanos52

Κωνσταντινα θα τα λατρεψει!Και ο δικος μου ο κιμπα (κοκατιλ) εχει παρομοια και δεν σταματαει να παιζει!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Ένα-δύο παιχνιδάκια ακόμα που έφτιαξα για το γλυκούλι μου 





και το βασικότερο! Το κλουβί του!!!   :Jumping0045: 





δύο 76άρες ζευγαρώστρες ενωμένες μαζί, ιδέα που φυσικά ξεσήκωσα (ή μάλλον με ξεσήκωσε! ) από το GBC, με τελικές διαστάσεις Π: 76cm, Μ: 45cm και Υ: 82cm.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όποιον χρυσό άνθρωπο ανακάλυψε τα δεματικά καλωδίων (  :Love0033:  ), αλλά και το αγόρι μου που άντεξε να με βοηθήσει και ανέχτηκε τις 5.000 φορές που του είπα ότι δεν είναι ίσιο και το αρχίσαμε όλο από την αρχή (όχι, δεν με χώρισε ακόμα  :Happy0064:   ).

----------


## blackmailer

Αυτο δεν λεγεται κλουβι αλλα βιλλα! Αυτο ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο το σπιτι μουυυ...χαχααχ φοβερη δουλεια μπορω να πω!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Απλά ήθελα να έχει χώρο να κινείται και να απλώνει τα φτερά του, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πόσο θα πάρει η διαδικασία της εξημέρωσης για να μπορεί να βγαίνει να ξεπιάνεται, οπότε μέχρι τότε ας μην είναι στριμωγμένος!

(Επίσης μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του ποστ από "Σπάγκος για παιχνίδια" σε "η προετοιμασία για την απόκτηση του κοκατίλ μου", γιατί έχω επεκταθεί σε άλλα θέματα  :: , αλλά δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται).

----------


## thanos52

Κωσταντινα για αλλη μια φορα σου λεω οτι ειναι ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑΑΑΑ!Και κλουβαρα!

----------


## olga

Βασιλιας θα ειναι εκει μεσα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Θάνο!!! Ναααι θα είναι βασιλιάς ο γλυκούλης!!  :Love0033:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ενταξει τωρα βιλαρα και με πισινες βλεπω!!!!Μονο να μην σας φορολογισουν ετσι που τα εκαναν!! :trash:

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντίνα, μπράβο σου γιαόλα όσα κάνεις για τους φτερωτούς σου φίλους. Τυχερό το πουλάκι που θα πάρεις!!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχα, ενταξει Δημο, πεθανα xD 
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια παιδια, σημαινει πολλα για μενα!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Απλα απιστευτα τα παιχνιδια και το κλουβι!!!!!!αυτη την ιδεα προσπαθω να υλοποιήσω και εγω αλλα δεν βρίσκω αλλη 76αρα.......εχουν τελειωσει λεει λογω καλοκαιριού......τουλαχιστον εδω κρητη.....απο εβδομαδα ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να εχουν λεει.......λεω καλα ενταξει......πφφφφφ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και  εγώ πήρα το κλουβί αρκετά νωρίς, αλλά ήταν σε προσφορά και δεν ήθελα να το χάσω!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είπα να μην ανοίξω νέο θέμα, αφού θέλω πάλι να ρωτήσω για καταλληλότητα υλικού για παιχνίδι. Χαζεύοντας σε διάφορα πετ σοπ έχω συναντήσει κατά καιρούς παιχνίδια που χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το υλικό που είναι σαν μπάλα όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα αυτή:



μετά από ψάξιμο είδα ότι το υλικό ονομάζεται μπάλα λυγαριάς. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω αν είναι και τόσο ασφαλές τελικά αν το αγοράσεις από κάποιο μαγαζί (που δεν είναι πετ σοπ) μεμονωμένα για κατασκευή παιχνιδιών. 
Όλοι όσοι έχετε παπαγάλους ξέρετε ότι τα παιχνίδια δεν διαρκούν πολύ και είναι κρίμα να δίνουμε 7 ευρώ για ένα παιχνίδι όταν αγοράζοντας τα υλικά μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε περισσότερα και πολλές φορές με λιγότερο από 7 ευρώ!  ::

----------

